# Neues Seam Projekt mit Eclipse



## Guest (20. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade verzweifelt ein Seam Projekt in Eclipse zu erstellen und bekomme das einfach nicht hin. Ich verwende Eclipse Ganymede (für Java EE) und habe die Seam Tools und JBoss 4.2.1 installiert. Wenn ich nun auf "New->Seam Web Project" klicke, dann erscheint der Assistent für ein neues Seam-Projekt.Dort kann ich dann den Projektnamen und die Target Runtime setzen, aber nicht den "Target Server" und die "Configuration" und somit das Projekt nicht erzeugen. Wenn ich bei Target Server auf "New" klicke, dann kann ich zwar den Server erstellen, der erscheint dann aber nicht in der entsprechenden ComboBox. Ähnlich verhält es sich bei der "Configuration". Klicke ich auf "Modify", dann sehe ich die unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen wie "Dynamic Web Project with Seam 1.2", etc., in der entsprechenden ComboBox erscheint dann aber wiederum nichts.

Ich habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Eclipse und hoffe deshalb, daß mir einer von euch weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Auch Gast (9. Aug 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche gerade verzweifelt ein Seam Projekt in Eclipse zu erstellen und bekomme das einfach nicht hin. Ich verwende Eclipse Ganymede (für Java EE) und habe die Seam Tools und JBoss 4.2.1 installiert. Wenn ich nun auf "New->Seam Web Project" klicke, dann erscheint der Assistent für ein neues Seam-Projekt.Dort kann ich dann den Projektnamen und die Target Runtime setzen, aber nicht den "Target Server" und die "Configuration" und somit das Projekt nicht erzeugen. Wenn ich bei Target Server auf "New" klicke, dann kann ich zwar den Server erstellen, der erscheint dann aber nicht in der entsprechenden ComboBox. Ähnlich verhält es sich bei der "Configuration". Klicke ich auf "Modify", dann sehe ich die unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen wie "Dynamic Web Project with Seam 1.2", etc., in der entsprechenden ComboBox erscheint dann aber wiederum nichts.
> 
> Ich habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Eclipse und hoffe deshalb, daß mir einer von euch weiterhelfen kann.



Hallo Gast,

die Seam Tools aus dem JBoss Tools Projekt laufen leider nicht unter Eclipse Ganymede. Bitte die Eclipse Winter-Version nutzen oder auf die neue JBoss Tools Version 3.0 warten.

Gruß
Robert
(Auch ein Gast)


----------



## MarkusK (16. Aug 2008)

Ahoi,

um auch in Ganymede die JBoss Tools verwenden zu können kannst du die JBoss Tools Nightly Build Version verwenden. Eine Installationsanleitung findest du hier: http://javathreads.de/2008/07/jboss-tools-unter-eclipse-ganymede-verwenden/.

Es funktioniert darin noch nicht alles zu 100% aber fast alles und man kann dann auch in Eclipse Ganymede bleiben.
Ich komme damit jedenfalls sehr gut zurecht.


----------

